# 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?



## Dennis10ir (27. Mai 2012)

*5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

Hallo zusammen,

*Zuerst die Daten:*

*Pc:*
16 GB DDR3 Ram (1333 GHz)
Asus P8H67 Mainboard
Radeon HD 6970 Grafikkarte
Betriebssystem: Win 7 Ultimate - 64-Bit

Ich denke die Daten zum PC sollten reichen.

*Boxen:*
Logitech Z506 (5.1 Lautsprechersystem)

Ich habe die Boxen durch das grüne, orange und schwarze Kabel an meinem Pc angeschlossen.
Der Realtek HD-Audio Manager ist installiert und wenn ich die einzelnen Boxen anklicke funktionieren sie auch.


Nun möchte ich allerdings über alle Boxen den Sound hören. Ich weiß dass die meisten Songs etc. in Stereo sind (2- Audiotonspuren), ich weiß aber auch dass man diese Songs tzrd über alle 5 Boxen (6 mit Subwoofer) laufen lassen kann.

Folgendes habe ich schon eingestellt:

Systemsteuerung --> Hardware und Sound --> Sound --> konfigurieren (dabei Lautsprechher ausgewählt) --> 5.1 Surround ausgewählt

und 

Systemsteuerung --> Hardware und Sound --> Sound --> Eigenschaften (dabei Lautsprecher ausgewählt) --> Verbesserungen --> Lautsprecherauffüllung und Bass-Verwaltung ausgewählt.

Kann mir da irgendwer helfen? Wie gesagt ich will nur den Stereo- Sound auf allen Boxen hören. 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

Das sollte bereits die Einstellung gewesen sein, gibt es sonst noch Einstellungen? Ein Screenshot wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Thallassa (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

Im Normalfall wird sowas automatisch von der SoKa auf alle Lautsprecher hochgerechnet. Da 2.0 aber 2.0 und nicht 5.1 ist, klingt das relativ bescheiden. Sei's drum, die Einstellung wäre es eigentlich gewesen, die du bereits vorgenommen hast. Hast du das vielleicht einfach nicht richtig aufgestellt?


----------



## dragonlort (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

du hast zwar alles ins systerm gemacht auch im Realtek treiber getan? Öffne mal den sound manager im fenster zeigt er dir oben links 5,1 an? oder stereo? neben der anzeige ist ein wiedergabe taste


----------



## Dennis10ir (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

Ich hab mal genau hingehört und aus den Boxen kommt Ton raus also den beiden hinten aber ganz, ganz leise.
Ich hab gesehen, dass man im Realtek HD Aufio Manager Raumkorrektur anklicken kann, aber ich kann da nichts ändern... wieso nicht?`


----------



## dragonlort (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

ok dan ist es einfach.
benutze mal kontakt sprey für die konktake an der box dan müste es gehn.


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

Kontaktspray ist eine ganz schlechte Idee. 

Schau mal ob es ein Menü für erweiterte Einstellungen gibt. Da kannst du die Lautstärke dann für die einzelnen Lautsprecher seperat einstellen.


----------



## dragonlort (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

hast du mal ein film laufen lassen ob das den dan geht?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 5.1 Soundsystem auf allen Boxen hören?*

So dein Problem ist ein SOFTWARE Problem
Es gibt zwar Hardware Lösungen dafür (xonar ds1 creative xfii xtreme gamer) aber ein Player reicht völlig um die Mucke auf allen Kanälen laufen zu lassen.
etwa
Musicbee Das Programm hat nen guten 5,1 upmix
Winamp plugins AndrewLabs ATSurround for Winamp - Winamp


----------

